
Handedness, language areas&neuropsychiatric diseases: brain imaging&genetics - bookofjoe
https://academic.oup.com/brain/article-abstract/142/10/2938/5556832?redirectedFrom=fulltext
======
dm319
The connection between language, handedness and schizophrenia is fascinating.
The cardinal symptoms of schizophrenia - auditory hallucinations, thought
insertion (believing someone is inserting thoughts into your head) and thought
broadcasting (believing that people can hear your thoughts), can all be
regarded as a problem assigning the source of your thoughts.

I.E. if someone tells you something, and you process this as a thought, if you
lose the 'metadata' of the thought, you might be unsure if this originated
from yourself or someone else.

Handedness came about with the development of language - for most people (even
left-handed), the language centre is on the left side of the brain. Lack of
handedness is associated with increased risk of schizophrenia. There's a
professor who used to teach me at Oxford who believed that the genes involved
with handedness and brain lateralisation are the same genes involved in
schizophrenia.

